# مصدر كهرباء منزلى بديل



## محمود الحصرى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يا منتدى العباقرة 
اننى اعيش فى مكان تنقطع الكهرباء فيه بصفة متكررة 
اريد مصدر كهرباء جهد منخفض 12 فولت للإضاءة فقط من تحويل طاقة الرياح الى طاقة كهربية من فوق سطح المنزل .
ماذا استخدم ؟
ماذا افعل ؟


----------



## فاضل الظفيري (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هل يمكنك استخدام انفيرتر (عاكس الفولتية) اذا رغبت في ذلك راسلني على بريدي الالكتروني لاعطيك كافة التفاصيل


----------



## الهجين (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك
لماذا يا اخ فاضل لم تضع الموضوع لتعم الفائده وهذا تسائل وليس انتقاد


----------



## المساعدي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

المساعدي قال:


> 11111111111111111111111111111111111


لم تجيب على سؤالى لك
هل مازلت عاجز عن الحصول على لوحة مفاتيح تكتب؟ أم مازلت ترى أن الخلق هنا أقل من أن تكتب لهم ردا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## essa429 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
احببت ان اشارك من رخصتكم (اذنكم)
في العراق نستخدم جهاز اما ياتي جاهز ويكون صيني في الاغلب او صناعه محليه والثاني امتن من الاول وهو جهاز كونفيرتر كما نسميه او انفيرتر كما هو معروف وذلك يعتمد على مقدار البطاريه المستخدمه في ذلك لان كلما كبرت سعة البطاريه ومدة شحنها كلما حصلت على مده اطول للكهرباء 
وعندي لك دائره مبسطه لذلك ان احببت تصميمها


----------



## حزقيل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

تشكر ياباشا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
مصادر التوليد إما مروحة أو خلايا شمسية ولا أعلم مدى توافرها لديكم ولا اسعارها وعلى كل حال ستحتاج لبطارية للشحن والاستخدام ليلا لذا أقترح استخدام شاحن سريع نسبيا للبطاريات من الكهرباء حال توافرها و إن تيسر المصدر البديل لا بأس
للإضاءة هناك كشافات الطوارئ و التليفزيون هناك ما يعمل على 12 فولت


----------



## القلب الزاهر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*انت بحاجة الى مولد تيار كهربائي معه مروحة .
* تيار هوائي 
* بطارية للشحن 
واعذروني اذا كانت الفكرة بسيطة . ابو احمد


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (1 يناير 2009)

انا رأي خلاياشمسيه افضل


----------

